# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 5738 Recovery



## newmanv4 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi everybody

I just bought my acer aspire notebook week ago and i wasn't satisfied with the 1 partition drive so I used the shrink thing and wasn't enough anyway i used program and made me lose my partition.

I fixed the partition thing and used the recovery dvds I made after the notebook 1st start, I tired this alot of times but after each time it say:

Operation interrupted, please insert a recovery media and restart your computer

I browsed the drive after the recovery with the partition program and I can see the windows files in there and also I can see the recovery hidden partition

anyway i dun know what to do

is the problem with the recovery dvds or it's with the Hard drive itself

Thanks in advance


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5738 Recovery*

Hello,

See if the recovery partition is still intact.

Try and boot to the recovery partition at startup and by pressing (*ALT+F10*)

http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo...m/us&siteid=7293&words=all&keywords=&areaid=7


----------



## newmanv4 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5738 Recovery*

lol  for the 1st time it works  i tired it 1000 times and it didn't give me anything

thanks man, I'll try it and then I'll tell you what is happening


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5738 Recovery*

okay keep us posted.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5738 Recovery*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html


----------



## newmanv4 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5738 Recovery*

Yeah  thanks guys I think the recovery dvds is the problem cuz the HDD eRecovery works  i've my original windows again 

Thanks for your help guys, really appreciated


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5738 Recovery*

glad you have it sorted


----------

